# Hardest Bugs/Fish to Catch?



## nammie (May 6, 2014)

I just finished my bug and fish encyclopedia, and I was just wondering if anyone else had as hard as a time as I did with certain bugs/fish!! 

I didn't have any trouble completing the bug encyclopedia (last one I got was a firefly, it just wasn't in season until now due to me TTing lol), but the last fish... the nibble fish... took me hours omg I've literally never had to fish for this long for anything!!

So was there any particularly hard to find bugs/fish for you guys? If you completed your encyclopedias, what was the last fish/bug you caught? And I guess if you had a hard time with diving, what was the hardest/last seafood (?? not sure what to call them) to catch/that you caught?


----------



## Reindeer (May 6, 2014)

The tuna. I misunderstood where they were supposed to spawn so for several days I was fishing in the wrong spots. The only other fish I had to grind for was the saddled birchir, but as soon as I got one, I caught five in succession. Really weird.

The only bug I found annoying to catch was the mole cricket. I hear that little thing making noise, but it's hard to pinpoint where it is, so I end up digging 10 holes before I finally find it. And then I need to switch to my net and give chase.

As for seafood, it was definitely the spider crab. They're fast and they were the last thing I needed for my seafood encyclopedia. They rarely spawned as well, so I got tired of diving and selling what I caught a few times before I finally got one.

I'm glad I've completed the encyclopedias now. Now the only fishing/bug hunting/diving I do is for the badges, and the tournaments.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 6, 2014)

Coelacanth would be the hardest fish. Tuna I don't find so hard. Bug, IDK. Maybe a type of dragonfly?


----------



## Titi (May 6, 2014)

The underwater creatures are the hardest for me, by far.
The coelacanth not so much when you fish in the right conditions I find...
For some reason I am ridiculously bad at catching fireflies LOL.
And tarantulas.


----------



## Trickilicky (May 6, 2014)

Nibble Fish and Char drove me completely mad trying to catch, and hardest bug was a Tarantula, mostly due from me running away from them in fright *shudder* Also, the Walking Leaf I found kinda rare to spawn if I remember from last year, took a while to find one.


----------



## virulus (May 6, 2014)

I think the hardest fish I had to catch were any of the "huge" fish cause I could never tell the difference between sea-bass size and any other. I ended up catching around an inventory of sea bass before getting the one I wanted -.-

I also didn't know how to catch a mole cricket till like 2 weeks ago...so that was annoying.


----------



## MC4pros (May 6, 2014)

Fish- Idk 
Bug- Scorpion

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think for bigger fish the front of the shadow is a bit narrow and the actual fish is longer and skinny.


----------



## virulus (May 6, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> I think for bigger fish the front of the shadow is a bit narrow and the actual fish is longer and skinny.



Oh wow really? I'll take a look next time im hunting for one cause that'd be a life saver o:


----------



## akidas (May 6, 2014)

The mole cricket omg, the amount of holes i dug to find it was unbelievable, then it jumped into the river.
Then i finally found another one which was just as much hassle!
I feel pretty bad when my villagers ask for one, because i always say no, i just hate them so much


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 6, 2014)

The bees that attack you when you shake a tree.I still havn't mastered that one.


----------



## mrs saturn (May 6, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> The bees that attack you when you shake a tree.I still havn't mastered that one.



I think it's relatively easy to catch the bees, and I'm not nearly as terrified as I was of them in CF. Just make sure you have your net as the first tool you get when you press right on the D-pad, and as soon as you see the beehive, you run north and then get the net out, so they'll come right in front of you. I think there's also some luck in whether they're faster or slower than usual.

As for hard bugs to catch, I'd say tarantula. I'm terrified of them. I did manage to catch a scorpion, but it was terrifying and took a couple of tries. Tuna was also really hard, while the coelacanth was surprisingly easy (under the right conditions).


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (May 6, 2014)

I got stung by a scorpion for the first time, so I bet the tarantula is going to be as hard. And I keep acidentally digging up mole crickets, idk how..

But I'm having trouble getting a napoleonfish.


----------



## Ettienne (May 6, 2014)

The Raja Brooke Butterfly. I caught it Sunday finally. I started playing before 8:00am, went into the camping tent and met Hopper. When I exited, it was right in front of me near the river. But when I caught it..."You have no room! Best let it go!" WHAT. I didn't realize my inventory was full, nor could I drop an item to hold onto the butterfly. D:

It took me from 8:00am after the first one I'd ever seen until just before 5:00pm when they stop spawning to catch another. In that time I managed to catch everything else that I needed for May, minus the evening critters and the snail (need to plant bushes).


----------



## uriri (May 6, 2014)

Tuna.. the fish I need to finish my encyclopedia


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 6, 2014)

The mole cricket, I've had my ENTIRE village torn asunder and still didn't find it. The Char, the one at the waterfall, I can't seem to find that one and I know what times I need to be there, this one is more bad luck though.


----------



## Prisma (May 6, 2014)

Bees and shark >>;


----------



## nammie (May 6, 2014)

I think I didn't have much trouble with the mole cricket because I have so little empty space in my town lolol
and I seem to hear from a lot of people that the char was hard to catch... is that the one found at the base of waterfalls?? I remember I had to fish from like... the top of the waterfall so that the line would fall into the bottom portion to catch some fish lol

also for the really big fish (i.e. coelacanth), idk if I'm just delusional but the shadows are a... tiny bit different from the sea bass shadows?? they seemed longer and less fat to me...


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 6, 2014)

nammie said:


> and I seem to hear from a lot of people that the char was hard to catch... is that the one found at the base of waterfalls??
> 
> also for the really big fish (i.e. coelacanth), idk if I'm just delusional but the shadows are a... tiny bit different from the sea bass shadows?? they seemed longer and less fat to me...



You're right on both areas! Fish like the Coelacanth, Tuna, Napoleonfish, and Blue Marlin all have longer shadows. It's helpful to go on tours like the Tuna-Kahuna/Ancient Fish Encoun-tour to get a sense of what they look like. It's just that when you're searching for rare fish like those, you see a Sea Bass shadow and think to yourself, "... That's probably a Sea Bass... but what if it _isn't?!?_" and you end up catching it anyway just in case, haha.

I didn't really have problems catching any of the fish. I usually got really lucky and saw them while I was just walking around aimlessly. During salmon season, I caught a Salmon, then 5 minutes later, in the same spot, I got a King Salmon, and then a few minutes later, I found the Char. 

I hated catching the Mole Cricket, though. Walking Leafs are also really annoying to spawn. A villager asked me for one, and I literally walked around for 5 hours without seeing a single one. I had an easier time spawning Tarantulas and Scorpions!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 6, 2014)

Easiest Bug: Gold Stag
Hardest Bug: Ladybug

Easiest Fish: Coelacanth
Hardest Fish: Sea Bass


----------



## TeeTee (May 6, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Easiest Fish: Coelacanth
> Hardest Fish: Sea Bass



Hardest Fish: Coelacanth
Easiest Fish: Sea Bass


----------



## nammie (May 6, 2014)

@SonatinaGena: omg yes even though I knew the fatter shorter ones were probably sea bass I still caught them just in case oTL
but I did get more hopeful when I saw the longer shadows!!

ahh that's lucky haha I remember it took a while to catch the waterfall fish, but none took as long as the stupid nibble fish ugh...

omg the walking leaf I remember the first time I saw one I was like... huh did I leave furniture lying around??? and then when I got close it started moving I was so shocked lol


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 6, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> Hardest Fish: Coelacanth
> Easiest Fish: Sea Bass



I SUCK at catching Sea Bass. (as if I would want to....except.....I need one for the museum.) But I can EASILY catch a Coelacanth. In 10 minutes I once caught about 10, and no sea bass.


----------



## TeeTee (May 6, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> That actually how it is for me. I SUCK at catching Sea Bass. (as if I would want to....except.....I need one for the museum.) But I can EASILY catch a Coelacanth. In 10 minutes I once caught about 10, and no sea bass.



xD lol I fish a lot. I swear when I see the big shadow in the ocean I just run by and ignore. I know for sure a sea bass is waiting for me. 

I think you are experiencing "when you want something it's harder to come by... but when you are not looking for it: sea basses be slapping you in the face all day."


----------



## marigoldilocks (May 6, 2014)

Tarantula/scorpion.  I always seemed to miss and end up in a coma on heavy duty antihistamines.  King salmon and salmon were the hardest fish to catch.  My waterfall is at a weird angle and the cliff curves back making the river's mouth very small and inaccessible.  Even fishing from the cliff and letting the bait go off the waterfall had limited success.


----------



## Panduhh (May 6, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> The bees that attack you when you shake a tree.I still havn't mastered that one.





mrs saturn said:


> I think it's relatively easy to catch the bees, and I'm not nearly as terrified as I was of them in CF. Just make sure you have your net as the first tool you get when you press right on the D-pad, and as soon as you see the beehive, you run north and then get the net out, so they'll come right in front of you. I think there's also some luck in whether they're faster or slower than usual.
> 
> As for hard bugs to catch, I'd say tarantula. I'm terrified of them. I did manage to catch a scorpion, but it was terrifying and took a couple of tries. Tuna was also really hard, while the coelacanth was surprisingly easy (under the right conditions).



I find bee's very easy to catch, but the method of having your net first on the D-pad never works for me. Ever. I always pull out a shovel or something. Instead you should shake the tree with the bees and immediately run up (north whatever) and then hit "X" This will pull up your pockets and freeze where the bees are, meaning they wont actually come any closer just fly around in a swarm, equip your net and then hold A until they get close enough and let go  Works every time for me.


For me, tarantula and scorpions. 
Hardest fish though.. I don't know.


----------



## Regina Cordium (May 6, 2014)

Augh, I've been trying to catch a Nibble Fish all week, but I don't get home from school until about 2:45 and by the time I get a snack, take my shoes off, and load up my game, I'm left with only an hour to look for it. In addition to all this, all the little fish in my town seem to be Pale Chubs. I am so sick of Pale Chubs oh my gooood


----------



## tinybutterfly75 (May 6, 2014)

Mole crickets and coelacanths. And yea, I still have trouble catching the bees from shaken trees.


----------



## MayorSaki (May 7, 2014)

Tarantula and mole cricket D: It took me really long time to dig it up, but I actually got it quite easily when Francine asked for it and I kinda felt like I had to get it xD Tarantula is so disgusting I couldn't even look at the screen when I finally caught it..
I'm not sure about the fishes, cause I still haven't got them all, but all the huge fishes take a lot time for me at least.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 7, 2014)

Popped eyes fish...Took me sometimes to hunt it and no vail...got it by accident when hunting another fish lol....

So far i saw moth in my town but never realized they re moth actually, I thought it was regular butterfly until I try catching it lol....


----------



## aetherene (May 7, 2014)

Tarantula and the Scorpion for bugs.

They are just creepy at night and you have to look for them without your net and then pull it out a safe distance away so you can go into lurking mode and not get attacked. But the sounds they make scares the crap out of me. I'm happy I never have to try to catch them again...


----------



## Saturniidae (May 7, 2014)

everytime you want to catch another fish...those damn sea bass just show up like HEYYYY. as you upgrade your rod...it gives you a little bit more time to catch them....

but diving....ugh I suck so much.


----------



## davidxrawr (May 7, 2014)

I find the golden stag easier to catch than the horned hercules.

Other than that, bees are annoying, but after getting one for the museum I dont even bother anymore lol


----------



## Sorgatani (May 7, 2014)

My last bug was the dung beetle - purely on timing; I was fortunate enough to obtain ACNL towards the end of June and catch a firefly early on.

My sister only had the Petaltail Dragonfly to go if I remember right.

My last diving critter was the spider crab.

I forget what my last fish was. Maybe blowfish. 
Possibly something that wasn't available until February?


----------



## Frisk999 (Sep 11, 2017)

the hardest fish... idk
The hardest bug? MOLE CRICKET!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> Easiest Bug: Gold Stag
> Hardest Bug: Ladybug
> 
> Easiest Fish: Coelacanth
> Hardest Fish: Sea Bass



OMG the ladybug is too hard!

- - - Post Merge - - -



marigoldilocks said:


> Tarantula/scorpion.  I always seemed to miss and end up in a coma on heavy duty antihistamines.  King salmon and salmon were the hardest fish to catch.  My waterfall is at a weird angle and the cliff curves back making the river's mouth very small and inaccessible.  Even fishing from the cliff and letting the bait go off the waterfall had limited success.



there's a youtuber called simplypressstart she has videos bout how to catch that stuff.


----------



## doodle (Sep 11, 2017)

I never fish or bug hunt (except for Bells on the island), never went diving... for me, they are all hard to catch only because I never have the motivation for them. I would say diving is the hardest though, I think I did a tour for one and that was hard enough lol.


----------



## EmGee (Sep 11, 2017)

Tarantulas, scorpions, and petaltails. Had to get rid of all my trees and flowers twice over just to increase my chances of catching them, and it still took hours and a lot of re-spawning. For fish it would probably have to be the pop-eyed goldfish, took me a month to finally catch one in between play sessions since I have to live in the real world.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 11, 2017)

For me it was the tarantulas and scorpions, they just would not spawn! And when they did they would disappear like immediately after. I finally had caught a scorpion but I had to clear a huge section of land just to get a tarantula to spawn. I spent soo many days and countless hours hunting for those two xx


----------



## Arjh (Sep 12, 2017)

The gar is currently driving me insane, it's the fish I need to complete the river fish in my main town but of course when I'm trying not to catch one in my second town, I do.

Same with the mole cricket, can't find one when I'm trying but as soon as I'm just digging holes to plant fruit trees, one appears when I've no net


----------



## Eline (Sep 12, 2017)

The mole cricket is really annoying to catch, but not hard to find. I hate the tarantulas and scorpions though, I've never ever caught one in my whole AC carreer (including WW and CF). Now that's what I call a hard to catch bug!


----------



## Daysie (Sep 12, 2017)

I found the Tarantula and Mole cricket extremely hard to catch.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 12, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> The bees that attack you when you shake a tree.I still havn't mastered that one.



Yeah! I find bees harder to catch than tarantulas/scorpions. Well I haven't actually caught a scorpion yet but I assume they move the same way as tarantulas. I can never get the timing right for bees... and I'll also add that I hate catching anything that falls out of a tree too because I'll shake it and not have my net ready, then fumble for too long through my letters to find my net and then they're gone :< I also used to think tarantulas were really hard to get but the only hard thing about it is not noticing them at first. My town has too many flowers so they can be really sneaky. 

For fish, coelacanth. I'm never playing when they spawn/when the weather is right. ALSO ANY DEEP SEA CREATURE because I suck at diving.


----------



## Zane (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't remember anything giving me too much trouble in NL (except for the stuff you catch diving because diving is horrible and the fish seem to like to spawn right next to the buoy border), but the scorpion in City Folk made me wish I was never born. It also took me like, weeks to find an orchid mantis for some reason? And I once spent literally an entire day trying to find a coelacanth while it was raining. So many bad CF memories. lol


----------



## Mu~ (Sep 12, 2017)

Bees, Tarantulas and scorpions.


----------



## Arjh (Sep 12, 2017)

I've completely given up on catching the bee, scorpion and tarantula.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 12, 2017)

Arjh said:


> I've completely given up on catching the bee, scorpion and tarantula.



That's me, with the exception of the bee. I caught one on accident before even joining the forums, so I had no idea what I was doing. x)
Here's a tip: make sure the tree you're shaking has 3 free spaces (no flowers or clovers or stuff on the floor) on both sides and on front of it. Equip your net, shake the tree and when the beehive falls down, press a repetitively until you catch it. The character positions themselves automatically, so all you have to do is press A. Doing it several times helps you not missing the timing.


----------



## Arjh (Sep 12, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> That's me, with the exception of the bee. I caught one on accident before even joining the forums, so I had no idea what I was doing. x)
> Here's a tip: make sure the tree you're shaking has 3 free spaces (no flowers or clovers or stuff on the floor) on both sides and on front of it. Equip your net, shake the tree and when the beehive falls down, press a repetitively until you catch it. The character positions themselves automatically, so all you have to do is press A. Doing it several times helps you not missing the timing.


Thanks I'll try this out


----------



## Nenya (Sep 14, 2017)

Now that some people are saying fireflys, I agree with that. I had a hard time getting the perspective right, so usually missed. I think I have difficulty with flashing lights in real life, too, so that explains that. 

It's been a while since I finished the encyclopedia, so...(thinking...). I recall the oarfish being very elusive. And as for diving, what's the name of the ugly white thing where the mayor says, "Blech!"? That was hard to find diving


----------

